# Terapod King of Kings.



## kato (May 12, 2007)

The excellent folk at Terapod would love to offer you the chance of winning one of three of the latest hot off the design press brand new range of Vivariums. Yes that's right, Terapod are kindly offering you the chance of winning one of three Vivariums. You get to pick the one you want from the all new exciting Terapod Deep Range and you get to pick the size and the colour that you want if you are one of our three lucky winners. The colours and sizes are:

Sizes:
24"
36"
48"
Colours:
Beech
Oak
Walnut
Black

The choice is yours if you are one of the three lucky winners.

So what do you need to do. Simply complete the following sentence:

*"Terapod Is the King of vivariums because.."*

This competition will end at 11.59PM on the 18th of December and Terapod hope to have the Vivariums with the winners by Christmas Eve. So hows that for service? Excellent I think.

Have as many attempts as you so wish and all the best of luck.

Simon
Administrator.


----------



## Ryanb0401 (Dec 21, 2012)

Terapod is the king of vivariums because...their vivariums come with handles for the doors! My lord, have they proven useful.


----------



## geckojohn&lauren (Feb 21, 2011)

just seen this on the FB page so thought id give it a go

Terapod is the king of vivariums because...Chuck Norris says so.....are you going to argue with chuck Norris?

Im betting it wont win but hopefully will make people laugh :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## blabble182 (Dec 26, 2010)

Terapod is the King of vivariums because The Queen herself bought one to keep Prince Harry locked in to stop him causing trouble!


----------



## jakeharman (Oct 9, 2011)

*terapod competition*

Terapod Is the King of vivarium's because they have a wide choice of width, length, hight and colour vivarium as well as being simple to assemble.


----------



## Se7enS1ns (Mar 11, 2012)

Terapod is the King of vivariums because they're fit for Royals...

Budum-tsh.


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

Terapod are the king of vivariums because the removable back panel means I don't have to spend all damn weekend stripping down a stack because the bulb in the bottom viv blew.

Edit: Actually that's a lie. When you're like 95% of keepers and have your viv stack against a wall, you'll need to pull everything down to move them away from the wall and get the back panel off anyway. So in reality it's pretty useless..

Plus Dan already has this one in the bag.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

*Terapod Is the King of vivariums because..

*They are better than VivExotic :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## pinguu (Nov 13, 2013)

Terapod are king just because.........If you disagree YOU WRONG!!!!!!


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Terapod is the king of vivariums because people who think otherwise belong in sanitariums. 

Yeah, it rhymes. 

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk


----------



## linzii (Aug 12, 2009)

Terapod are the king of vivariums because they reign supreme over their competitors.


----------



## Ryanb0401 (Dec 21, 2012)

Terapod, the king of kings,
Their vivs - they are all awesome things,
Your decor drab? Well, have no fear,
For terapod - the best - are here!

Couldn't resist. 
Shame I couldn't fit the actual sentence in, but with any luck it's close enough :lol2:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Terapod are the king of vivariums because you cant find many of them second hand on ebay yet


----------



## BuckingFrill (Jul 24, 2013)

Terrapod are the kings of vivariums because George R. R. Martin killed off everyone else. 
(If you're not a Game of Thrones fan, I'm sorry)


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

terrapod are the king of vivariums because my boa is looking me in the eye telling me they are .......


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

Terepod is the king of vivariums because...all your priceless princes and princesses live inside.


----------



## werewolf (Dec 26, 2009)

Terapod are the king of vivariums because they come in Black. Snakeskin and Beech? Come on, dhaarling :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zantori (Apr 4, 2013)

Terapod*Is the King of vivariums because.. they offer quality vivariums at great prices! Even promising to have the vivarium by christmas eve from the 18th December, now thats great customer service!


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Zantori said:


> Terapod*Is the King of vivariums because.. they offer quality vivariums at great prices! Even promising to have the vivarium by christmas eve from the 18th December, now thats great customer service!


I only said hope, but much will depend on the winners making their choices quickly and getting back to Terapod. Terapod have the finest customer service so I am sure prizes will be delivered before Christmas if the winners are quick at choosing.

Well done folks, some great entries so far and this competition has only been active for fourteen hours.:2thumb:

Keep them coming in and hopefully you will be one of Terapods lucky winners. Why not visit their site and see what they have to offer. 

Simon
Administrator.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Terrapod is the King of Viarar*ia* because they are gramatically, as well as anatomically correct... :whistling2:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

*"**Terapod** Is the King of vivariums because.." in comparison the rest are a load of Cobras*


----------



## spencerwells (Oct 8, 2007)

Terapod is king of the vivariums because,* they're timeless, and space saving...... but just like a tardis...they are bigger on the inside"*


----------



## BuckingFrill (Jul 24, 2013)

spencerwells said:


> Terapod is king of the vivariums because,* they're timeless, and space saving...... but just like a tardis...they are bigger on the inside"*


I approve of this one! Tardis references are always good. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## iPHAILZ (Nov 23, 2012)

Terapod is king of the vivariums because....I didn't win one in the last competition and still want one.


----------



## Repsol (Aug 12, 2013)

Tetrapod is the king of vivariums because.... Quality is fit for a king....... My grey banded king


----------



## Tanzer (May 13, 2012)

Terapod is King of the Vivariums because they create such robust, unique designs and openly strive to create the best kingdoms for our loved pets... And make it easy for us royal servants to assemble!


----------



## strabo (Jun 6, 2013)

*"**Terapod** Is the King of vivariums because.."*
*T*hey 
*E*ach
*R*epresent
*A*
*P*erfectly
*O*utstanding
*D*isplay cabinet.


----------



## GeckoGecko (Aug 31, 2013)

Terapod is the king of vivariums because, their vivariums are by far the best vivariums, im even thinking of changing all my vivariums to terapod when i get a new job!!!


----------



## strabo (Jun 6, 2013)

*"**Terapod** Is the King of vivariums because.." *

*T*erapod
*E*nviroments
*R*epresent
*A*
*P*roduct
*O*f
*D*esire


----------



## mattymcguire95 (Nov 11, 2013)

"Terapod Is the King of vivariums because.." they were forged in mordore to rule all other vivs


----------



## mattymcguire95 (Nov 11, 2013)

"Terapod Is the King of vivariums because.." santa clause put them on the nice list compared to other company's who are on the naughty list


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

Terapod Is the King of vivariums because..people seem stuck in a way of life, buying other brands and claiming its the best. Terapod has taken the industry by storm and has rightly taken top place.


ps Your customer service is top notch!


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

"Terapod Is the King of vivariums because.." There simply the best!!!! Bow, bow ,bow, bow...better then all the rest!!!

In Tina Turner style of course! :lol2:


----------



## Terapod (Aug 1, 2013)

mattymcguire95 said:


> "Terapod Is the King of vivariums because.." they were forged in mordore to rule all other vivs


One viv to rule them all.


----------



## BuckingFrill (Jul 24, 2013)

Terapod said:


> One viv to rule them all.


Terrapod is the king of vivariums because one does not simply pick exoterra.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattymcguire95 (Nov 11, 2013)

"Terapod Is the King of vivariums because.." God said so


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Terapod is the Kiing of Vivariums because....

_All that is vivaria is not exotic
__Not all snakes who slither are lost
__The build is strong and does not wither
__Warm environment is not reached by the frost
From the flatpack a home shall be erected
__A light from the bulb guard shall spring
__Renewed shall be a build that was perfected
__The Terapod shall be king!_



_Ever so slightly LOTR...ummmm.....inspired :blush:_


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

There's been some cracking entries so far folks, keep them coming in.


----------



## Tanzer (May 13, 2012)

Terapod is the king of Vivariums because they're bringing sexy back, those other brands don't know how to act...


:lol2: sorry couldn't resist (but hello, black vivs :mf_dribble


----------



## Terapod (Aug 1, 2013)

Tanzer said:


> Terapod is the king of Vivariums because they're bringing sexy back, those other brands don't know how to act...
> 
> 
> :lol2: sorry couldn't resist (but hello, black vivs :mf_dribble



Sexy back... YUUUUUPPPPP, We're sexy and we know it


----------



## darrengodzilla (Sep 30, 2009)

Terapod is the king of vivariums because, GODZILLA says so!! No one argues with the 'zilla'!


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

Surely, by arguing, you're admitting delirium...
Didn't you know, terapod is the king of vivariums?!

 (if you say it out loud it sounds nice, not sure how well it reads but i like the ring of it )


----------



## jakeharman (Oct 9, 2011)

Terapod Is the King of vivariums because i say no no to komodo.


----------



## bigking97 (Mar 13, 2007)

Terapod is the king of vivariums because...I want to win a Terapod vivarium​


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Terapod is the King of vivariums because Elvis designed them - thank you very much


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

Terapod Is the King of vivariums because my snakes say so, and i'm not going to argue with that lot..!


----------



## Tom (Feb 26, 2006)

Terapod Is the King of vivariums because they are going to give me a free viviarium?


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Sing Hosanna, Sing Hosanna, Sing Hosanna to the King of Vivs
Sing Hosanna, Sing Hosanna, Sing Hosanna to Terapod


----------



## HerbsParents (Oct 7, 2013)

Terapod is the king of vivariums because...they are secretly Nuclear Bomb Shelters :blowup:


----------



## Ratamahata (Oct 16, 2012)

Terapod*Is the King of vivariums because..

I mean really?.. do we need to say why they is.. or if indeed they are?

minor grammatical correction there but even the greatest monarchs of our time have brain farts.

just think about it for a minute though folks; these guys must be working at a loss all of the time because they keep giving their awesome prized stock away to us saps for a mear sentence or 2.. make it worth their while and write a nice long essay for them.. heartfelt and all. 

They are awesome vivs, conveniently built by people that know what a viv needs.. that is why Terapod*ARE the king of vivariums. :blush:


----------



## Hollybob (Dec 9, 2013)

Terapod is the King of vivariums because they beat the Mad King and now sit on the Iron Throne!!
And hey, winter is coming so it's super nice of them to give a pet a lovely home haha.


----------



## Laureneve (Sep 5, 2013)

Terapod Is the King of vivariums because... they still retain the passion for reptiles and their care even when becoming very popular which is a-mazing!


----------



## Tanzer (May 13, 2012)

Terapod Is the King of vivariums because... they put passion, pride and boundless effort into their designs. Continuing to push themselves to be bigger and better in their field while keeping our beloved reptiles welfare and happiness top priority with their safe and secure forever homes that any reptile would be lucky to live in!


...Did I mention they do black vivs too? :mf_dribble:


----------



## iPHAILZ (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## archeressleo (Jul 24, 2012)

Terapod is the king of vivariums because:- 

They are strong 
and in them my snakes belong 
they make them snug and safe
and make it hard to escape

Wrap and send it off to me,
and such I smile you will see 
A no.1 , fan off yours I will always be 
as it sitts underneath my tree 

:lol2:


----------



## KingElf (Sep 23, 2013)

Terapod Is the King of vivariums because... I myself am a King and one must know about such things


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

:closed:For judging.


----------

